# 18 yrs old, 5ft 2- size 10, 9 stone is this right?



## sarahc18 (Jul 3, 2001)

Am i too fat? Help. I'm paranoid.


----------



## Serendipity (Oct 14, 2001)

Sarah.Based on the information you offered no one can accurately say if you are overweight. You need to consider the build, muscles, and structure of a person. Rather than concentrate on weight, focus on the percentage of your body fat.See a doctor to find an appropriate diet system. He would also be qualified to say whether you're overweight. Judging by the messages you've posted regarding weight, I'm wondering what sparked this paranoia? Most people can tell if they are out of shape. I'm hoping you don't have issues with eating. ------------------Isn't it enough to see that a Garden is beautiful without having to see fairies in the bottom of it, too?


----------

